#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 自創角色-Aroid

## 佛烈克斯

自家狗狗-Aroid>w<~
屬性為風(會飛~隨風飄逸)
個性內向~膽小


圖片(很長OwO||)


禁止拍打、餵食 還有推倒
對了，牠是公的0.0

----------


## 罪人的刻印

很可愛的小獸呢
抖個不停？
看起來蠻好吃的說？
(Aroid：(抖抖抖) )

----------


## 狼仔

真是的~  
不要怕啦! (抓)
來!! 狼仔保護你!~ (眾毆)
人家沒有推倒他喔~ (明明就準備好了!!)

----------


## 幻o煌

乖威！！
小煌給你抱抱！！！
鼻要給狼仔抱抱！！！他會把你撲倒＞＂＜（被狼仔轟飛
鼻要抖威！！！
你不是＂風＂的嗎！？
還抖＝ˇ＝

----------


## 佛烈克斯

之後會繼續推出其他自創角色 推他~
敬請期待OˇO

不過要推也是我先推(被打爛)

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

....好大的眼睛啊~
配上顫抖的感覺...
好像蠻搭的(眾:什麼好像!(踹飛
期待你更多等著(被推倒)給大家欣賞的作品歐

----------


## 阿翔

> 很可愛的小獸呢
> 抖個不停？
> 看起來蠻好吃的說？
> (Aroid：(抖抖抖) )


抖個不停？
好像果凍喔^^ *(喂喂喂*
罪人的刻印大說得對，
應該蠻好吃的…

----------


## SkyKain

可愛（大心）
佛的獸都有著大大的萌眼睛呢~

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> ....好大的眼睛啊~
> 配上顫抖的感覺...
> 好像蠻搭的(眾:什麼好像!(踹飛
> 期待你更多等著(被推倒)給大家欣賞的作品歐


一起推呀~~~



> 抖個不停？
> 好像果凍喔^^ *(喂喂喂*
> 罪人的刻印大說得對，
> 應該蠻好吃的…


把果凍吃掉吧
愈抖愈動心=ˇ=統一布丁



> 可愛（大心）
> 佛的獸都有著大大的萌眼睛呢~


算是習慣了吧XD
不過這隻很難畫，不小心副人格就出來了(?)

----------

